#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct b.tech admission in ip university-b.tech direct admission in ip university

## devsuroor

Hi

I am an experienced and an expert counselor for engineering direct admissions.

Please contact me if you need "Direct admission in management quota or through Donation" in B.TECH. (2012-2016) in ip university:

Contact me now, limited seats left...

+91-9716005045 (Alisha Khanna)







  Similar Threads: 08695522223 | SRM University B.Tech Computer Science Engineering Direct Admission 2015 Direct b.tech admission in university-b.tech direct admission in university Direct b.tech admission in anna university-b.tech diirect admissionin anna university Direct admission in b.tech - 2012 btech direct admission Direct admission in b.tech in bangalore - btech direct admission in banglore

----------

